
Ask HN: What are you doing in quarantine? - blohs
So one third of world is under complete or partial lockdown. What are you doing at your home in this quarantine time? Are you reading book, taking some course, learning a language or anything else? What are you doing in quarantine?
======
sova
Our company is working on a language learning application for Japanese [1],
which is helping my girlfriend keep sane as it has become a new learning
obsession for her, something to decipher gradually to great joy with real
results.

If you want to learn a foreign language now is a great time to do some brain
training! If you're interested in using our application but the rate is too
high please contact us, we do our best not to turn serious learners away if
it's a matter of price.

Other things: just getting up early to see the sunrise, helps reset the
biological clock and makes the day feel extra meaningful. I prefer to work
during the "brightest slice of the day" and feel like more silent creativity
can flow.

[1] [https://japanesecomplete.com/](https://japanesecomplete.com/)

------
smoyer
I'm still working from home which takes up most of my weekday waking hours.
Spring is coming and we have a large yard of English style gardens to clean up
after each winter. When it's raining I'm catching up on work I wanted to do
around the house. Since I don't want to be sitting in front of the computer
more hours than I did before, I'm also running, walking the dog, working on
restoring a 1971 Saab Sonnett III and building a stitch-and-glue boat.
(Clearly I don't watch TV).

------
devnullbyte
Working..I was working at home before, so its not a real big change for me,
apart from my kids are at home.

